# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κατασκευή κλούβας για cockatiels και οχι μόνο!!!

## commandersotos

Καλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα!!!
Αποφασισα να παρω ενα ζευγαρι cockatiels και επειδη εχω μια τρελα με τις κατασκευες ειπα να φτιαξω μια κλουβα στα μετρα μου παρα να την αγορασω...
οι διαστασεις τις ειναι 85Μ*65Π*85Υ!
Χρησημοποιησα καπου στα 6 μετρα κουνελοσυρμα γαλβανιζε του ενος μετρου=30€ για το κυριως κλουβι, 8 μετρα σιδερενια γωνια 2*2 και 4 μετρα λαμακι 5 χιλιοστων=10€ για τη βαση. Ο πατος εγινε απο γαλβανισμενη λαμαρινα 1 χιλιοστου=15€ μαζι με το γυρισμα (δηλαδη να παρει το σχημα που εχει).Ακομη χρησημοποιηθηκε μπογια μαυρη, χαλκοκολληση, ντιζα για φρενα ποδηλατου, ελατηρια-γαντζοι, ροδελες κ.α. για το φινιρισμα=10€. Συνολο 65€ χωρις ποτηστρες-ταιστρες και παιχνιδια.
Η κατασκευη:
Η κλουβα κολληθηκε με χαλκοκολληση, οχι ραφή αλλά σε σημεια, αλλού μπορει να κοπει αλλά στα σημεια κολλησης αποκλειεται, πολυ γερη και σταθερη κατασκευη, στην πορτουλα εβαλα και ντιζα για να ειναι πιο σταθερη.
Η βαση κοληθηκε στις επιθυμητες διαστασεις με σιδεροκολληση και βαφτηκε.
Και τελος ο πατος κοληθηκε και αυτος στις γωνιες με χαλκοκολληση για να ειναι πιο σταθερος και να μην φευγει η αμμος απο τις χαραμαδες...
Οτι αποριες εχετε με ρωτατε...δεκτες προτασεις βελτιωσης!!!!!



























Και οι φατσες!!!!

----------


## teo24

:Anim 37: Εισαι πολυ καλος φιλε.Η κατασκευη σου ειναι απλα υπεροχη κι οσο ευχαριστηθηκες εσυ την ολη διαδικασια αλλο τοσο και περισσοτερο θα την ευχαριστηθουν και τα φιλαρακια σου.
Δεν ξερω μονο επειδη τα παπαγαλακια τρελαινονται για δαγκωνιες τι παιζει με τις κολλησεις σου.Και παλι συγχαρητηρια.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα τα κοκατιλάκια σου!!!
Να σου ζήσουν!!!

Και το κλουβί πολύ καλό!!!!  :Happy: 
Κι εγώ που θέλω να φτιάξω ένα κλουβί , θέλω να μάθω εάν κάνει με ηλεκτρόλυση να κολλήσουμε την γωνίες για να είναι πιο ωραίο και σταθερό... τι λέτε παιδιά;;;  :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ωραια η κατασκευη σου!! το μονο που με ανησυχει.. ειναι αυτο που λεει και ο Θοδωρης παραπανω. 




> Δεν ξερω μονο επειδη τα παπαγαλακια τρελαινονται για δαγκωνιες τι παιζει με τις κολλησεις σου..

----------


## Ρία

μπράβο! πολύ καλή! μου δίνεις ιδέες!

----------


## stelios7

Μου φενετε ειναι η εποχη της κατασκευης  ::  και εγω αυριο ξεκιναω την δικια μου... Πολυ ομορφη η κατασκευη σου και τα κοκατιλακια τελεια

----------


## commandersotos

> Πολύ όμορφα τα κοκατιλάκια σου!!!
> Να σου ζήσουν!!!
> 
> Και το κλουβί πολύ καλό!!!! 
> Κι εγώ που θέλω να φτιάξω ένα κλουβί , θέλω να μάθω εάν κάνει με ηλεκτρόλυση να κολλήσουμε την γωνίες για να είναι πιο ωραίο και σταθερό... τι λέτε παιδιά;;;


κανει να κολληθουν οι γωνιες με ηλεκτροκοληση απλα πρεπει να βαφτουν για να μην σκουρασουν και αν ερχονται σε αμεση επαφη με τους παπαγαλους επειδη εχουν μανια με το δαγκωμα θελει οικολογικο χρωμα...απ' οσο ξερω...αλλα ας μας πουν και οι εμπειρωτεροι!!!!




> Εισαι  πολυ καλος φιλε.Η κατασκευη σου ειναι απλα υπεροχη κι οσο  ευχαριστηθηκες εσυ την ολη διαδικασια αλλο τοσο και περισσοτερο θα την  ευχαριστηθουν και τα φιλαρακια σου.
> Δεν ξερω μονο επειδη τα παπαγαλακια τρελαινονται για δαγκωνιες τι παιζει με τις κολλησεις σου.Και παλι συγχαρητηρια.


Τωρα οσον αφορα τη σκληρη κολληση(χαλκοκολληση) που εκανα εγω στην κλουβα δεν υπαχει καποιο προβλημα γιατι ειναι καθαρος χαλκος που δεν σκουριαζει και μαλιστα γινετε ακομη πιο σκληρη και απο το κουνελοσυρμα που χρησημοποιουμε για την κατασκευη των κλουβιων...απλα μετα την κολληση θελει καλο τριψημο με μια σκληρη συρματοβουρτσα για να φυγουν τυχον υπολειμματα της κολλησης και ειναι οκ...!!!

Παντως ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια για τα καλα σας λογια!!!
 :Jumping0044:

----------


## mai_tai

και εμενα μ αρεσει πολυ η ολη κατασκευη-η πατεντα με τις ντιζες...!!μπραβο φιλαρακι!αραγε οι χαλκοκολλησεις...εγιναν σε μαγαζι..?η μηπως χρησιμοποιεις τετοιο μηχανημα..?

----------


## commandersotos

Ευχαριστω Στελιο!!!!
Οι χαλκοκολλησεις εγιναν απο τον αδερφο μου και εμενα...ειναι πολυ ευκολο (μια φορα αν δεις πως γινεται το μαθες) απλα χρειαζεσαι τα καταλληλα εργαλεια...εγω τα εχω απο τον αδερφο μου που ειναι ψυκτικος και τα εχει ολα αυτα... :winky:

----------


## Ηρακλής

πολύ όμορφη κατασκευή kαι προσεγμένη. το μόνο που θα έκανα εγώ είναι να πέρναγα όλο το κουνελοσιρμα με οικολογικό χρώμα, σε περίπτωση που το κάνεις , καθάρισε πολύ καλά ολα τα σιμια που έχεις κάνει της κολισεις με βούρτσα συρμάτινη και μετά με ένα ρολακι για καγκελα άρχισε το βάψιμο και θα εισαι άρχοντας!!! απλός κάλο καθαρισμα ολλα τα σιμια για να μην ξεκολλήσει το χρώμα :Happy:

----------


## teo24

> και εμενα μ αρεσει πολυ η ολη κατασκευη-η πατεντα με τις ντιζες...!!μπραβο φιλαρακι!αραγε οι χαλκοκολλησεις...εγιναν σε μαγαζι..?η μηπως χρησιμοποιεις τετοιο μηχανημα..?


Στελιο γινονται ευκολα και οικονομικα.Στο ηλεκτρολογιο κολλουσα ψυγεια και εβαπορετες στα A/C με αλουμινοκολληση και παλια χαλκινα ψυγεια με χαλκοκολληση.Αυτα χρειαζεσαι που εχουν οι τεχνικοι κλιματιστικων και υδραυλικοι.Αν θες εχω.[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## mai_tai

Ωραιοςςς  ο Θοδωρηςςς!!  θα ψαξω και εγω στο συνεργειο να δω αν εχουμε..-κ μαλλον σε καποιο κενο μου..-θα φτιαξω κ ενα απο αυτο...!!! :Jumping0011:

----------


## commandersotos

> πολύ όμορφη κατασκευή kαι προσεγμένη. το μόνο που θα έκανα εγώ είναι να πέρναγα όλο το κουνελοσιρμα με οικολογικό χρώμα, σε περίπτωση που το κάνεις , καθάρισε πολύ καλά ολα τα σιμια που έχεις κάνει της κολισεις με βούρτσα συρμάτινη και μετά με ένα ρολακι για καγκελα άρχισε το βάψιμο και θα εισαι άρχοντας!!! απλός κάλο καθαρισμα ολλα τα σιμια για να μην ξεκολλήσει το χρώμα


Θα το εβαφα το κλουβι Ηρακλη αλλα σκέφτηκα ότι τα παπαγαλάκια εχουν ενα θεματακι με το δάγκωμα και μετα απο λιγο καιρο θα ηθελε και παλι βαψιμο γιατι εκει που θα δαγκώνουν θα το ξεφλουδιζαν...

----------


## commandersotos

> Ωραιοςςς  ο Θοδωρηςςς!!  θα ψαξω και εγω στο συνεργειο να δω αν εχουμε..-κ μαλλον σε καποιο κενο μου..-θα φτιαξω κ ενα απο αυτο...!!!


Εγω το εφτιαξα στο χωριο στην Καρδίτσα...αν τα ειχα εδω πολυ ευχαρίστως να σου τα έδινα ή να το φτιαχναμε μαζι γιατι εχω μια τρέλα με τις κατασκευές...μονο το ενυδρειο να δεις που εφτιαξα θα καταλαβεις!!!!

----------


## chrissa

Υπέροχη κατασκευή Sotos!!! Πραγματικό παλατάκι! Τυχερά παπαγαλάκια!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν ήσουν κοντά, θα σου έδινα τα υλικά και θα σε έβαζα να μου φτιάξεις ένα... χαχαχαχ!!!  :Happy: 
Μάστορα !!!!  :Fighting0029:  :winky:   :Fighting0092:

----------


## commandersotos

> Υπέροχη κατασκευή Sotos!!! Πραγματικό παλατάκι! Τυχερά παπαγαλάκια!


Ευχαριστω Χρύσα!!!!!




> Αν ήσουν κοντά, θα σου έδινα τα υλικά και θα σε έβαζα να μου φτιάξεις ένα... χαχαχαχ!!! 
> Μάστορα !!!!


Κανενα Προβλημα Ευθύμη...αλλα βλεπεις ειναι η αποσταση... ::  ::  ::

----------

